# Semifossile moor oak and stainless steel



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bought this piece of moor oak, 7 Euros on ebay.

It was too small to make a boardcut out of it, so I used it as a handle for a steel shooter.

The wood is hard and does not need any oiling/staining/polycoating. The moor has preserved it naturally. It brought out the grain, too.

Really deep fingergrooves and perfectly rounded palm swell make this one a comfortable ergo and a great shooter.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good Jorg.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You make it look far too easy.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

now that is sharp looking!

I have a question though, is it just a round rod epoxied into the handle? have you ever had a concern about it twisting in the handle? just cutious cause I've thought about this type of assembly and wondered about this. thanks, Dan.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan, it is a threaded rod that I epoxy in, this gives a larger surface and prevents shifting. And I always groove the wood left and right so the steel fork settles in nice and smug. The frame is rock solid.

Natural, it took me two hours to make this one, handle, fork, sanding, the whole thing. I am getting pretty good at this.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

it's a very nice looking catty


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Videos please!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wood grain looks really nice


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Nice -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

" I am getting pretty good at this."


What an understatement. Your videos and creations are what inspired me to even try slingshots and to find this forum. I'd be willing to wager that I'm not the only one that you've converted. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

amazingly beutiful. how do you shape your wood


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw the outline out with a scroll saw, then I use the rasp. Then different files and sandpaper.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I came out very nice, what type of scroll saw do you have?


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like you need some more Moor Oak!!! that stuff is gorgeous! nice job!
I have never seen your metal / wood slingshots before they are assembled. What does just the metal insert look like?
Are they stainless Steel?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I use regular steel threaded rods as "mast" for the handle, and regular steel for the inner pins. After all, they will be covered in opoxy later on, protected from the environment.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My God, the grain on the Moor Oak! Nature did a fine job but it took you to really bring it out. Great job Joerg! Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow Joerg that is a great looking slingshot !


----------

